# How to make the serial number continued between different worksheet in one excel file?



## Leorand (Dec 22, 2022)

Hello everyone, so I have a problem like title above. I have project that record an entry data for 2 hours on sheet 1, and after that the record will begin in sheet 2 for 2 hours, this process will loop 4 time. Now, from the user, they asks for every data that has been record, there is a special serial number and it will automatically continue even though it is on a different sheet.
Example : 

Serial Number| Entry data | Time
23122280 | 220029273 | 08:59:25
Sheet1

Serial Number| Entry data | Time
23122281 | 220029273 | 09:00:02
Sheet2

Can anyone help me? I do not know if this case can be work with VBA or Macro, or it can?
Thank you so much for read this thread.


----------



## jdellasala (Dec 23, 2022)

Assuming the Serial Number is numeric, why not just start the second sheet's Serial Number column with the formula

```
=MAX(Sheet1!A:A)+1
```
It's unclear how the second sheet gets made in the first place, but assuming it's a pre-built Workbook / Template with enough Worksheets for the time needed, you could use that within  AND with times to determine what Worksheet to be on, but as said there's insufficient information to understand the entire process.
PLEASE use *XL2BB* when posting data, even small amounts.


----------



## Leorand (Dec 23, 2022)

Thankyou for your response sir, I got that formula work for me and it's help me a lot. 
Sorry for the unclear explanation about my problem.


----------

